# How To Magnetize a Screwdriver



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

most likely simple stuff for you guys. The videos for for the newbie homeowners. FYI... *giving free tools away to subscribers*.

This video is... How To Magnetize a Screwdriver. The audio could be a little better. My external mic has not arrived yet and just using the ones that come with the gopro. The next videos that are coming are repairing an air compressor, a whole knife sharpening series of videos, spring cleaning videos, installing an extension cord reel, etc.


----------

